# rules and regulations about moving to cyprus



## donna15 (Sep 16, 2008)

would like to move to cyprus have 3 children one being a teenager and doesn't want to come quite like paphos but haven't got a clue where to start, jobs, schools, could anyone help with reccomendations?


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

*in the same boat.*



donna15 said:


> would like to move to cyprus have 3 children one being a teenager and doesn't want to come quite like paphos but haven't got a clue where to start, jobs, schools, could anyone help with reccomendations?


hi donna, i also want to move to cyprus with 3 children aged 11, 7, and 6. i want to go this year before i have a teenager on my hands, it is difficult to find all these things out, but if you read through other peoples posts you can find some useful info, what sort of job will you be looking for, i too have to find work?


----------

